# Any Stargate fans out there???



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

The final episode of Stargate: Atlantis is airing tomorrow on SciFi.  I am sad to see the show go.  Although SG1 was the best.  Richard Dean Anderson...sigh.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I love, love, love Stargate Sg-1 and Stargate: Atlantis. I'm very dissapointed that they are ending the series but happy they are continuing with movies. I own all ten seasons of SG-1 and all of the releases of Atlantis. Friday will be a sad day for me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My dad and I used to watch the original Stargate together, before we switched to our avid tennis watching (which is more expensive...we try to go to matches in the area.) Its sad to see another stargate series end...Hopefully we can look forward to another series, so long as they keep the intergity of the series and Stargate name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

All is not lost for SG fans.  I have heard rumors of at least one movie and I do know there is a computer game coming out soon that is based on SG1,

Star Gate Worlds is in early beta.  It will be a Massive Multiplayer On Line Game.  Players will choose a profession and a faction and explore  lots of locations and  go on missions.

I'm not sure when the due date is.  If you are a fan of the show the you may want to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the show and will miss it.  Probably won't bother with a game version, but will definitely see the movies.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My hubby is a big Stargate fan. He watches the Sci Fi, Discover and History channels. I watched a couple of episodes with him but I would rather be reading/Kindling  

Linda


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved Stargate, until Richard Dean ANderson left the show. It lost something when he left.

I enjoyed the first season of Stargate Atlantis but was disappointed by the second season and stopped watching. Maybe I'll watch the finale.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I loved Stargate, until Richard Dean ANderson left the show. It lost something when he left.


I have to rely on Canadian tv to get Stargate and it disappeared some time ago  Glad to know there will be movies out, but probably without Richard Dean Anderson -   I am not a gamer so that won't work for me.

In that new avatar VA a new member of your family - ?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm behind on Atlantis and need to catch up on the ol' Tivo (been reading too much lately and am behind on all my TV watching LOL).  I like it, but not as much as the original Stargate, and that one not as much the last few years as when Anderson was on it.  But I still like them.  Anyone know when the third series starts?  Is it next year?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju said:


> In that new avatar VA a new member of your family - ?


Just an avatar I had saved a long time ago. I wish I could have a cat! lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Anyone know when the third series starts? Is it next year?


I didn't know there was a third series?

OOHH. You're right! Coming Summer 2009:

http://www.gateworld.net/universe/s1/100.shtml

Ann


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, even sooner than I thought!  Need to get caught up on / finished with Atlantis...and caught up (eventually finished) with Battlestar Galactica...and caught up from last season's Lost so I can get started here in a few weeks with this season's Lost...and so on...


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Stargate and Stargate Atlantis. My boys bought me 10 seasons of Stargate, they are all the ones with Richard Dean Anderson. -I can't believe Stargate Atlantis is ending Friday. I have been watching the marathon on Sci-Fi all week leading up to it. Luckily I work at home so I have it on a couple tv's so that I don't miss anything as I go from room to room. I saw a couple I had even missed initially.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Tomorrow night will be a sad night for me. First Stargate Sg-1 and now Stargate: Atlantis. But, there is a bright side. I went to Ann's link and read about the upcoming series Stargate Universe and it sounds pretty interesting. I'm looking forward to the premiere.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the Stargate series - will be sad that Atlanits is over, but at least they are starting a new one.


----------



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been a fan of Stargate since the days it was on Showtime. Atlantis was no where near as good as SG-1 (even after RDA left the show) but I have still enjoyed it very much. My dad and I have always bonded every Saturday morning watching the previous night's episode. I just wish they weren't rushing to end the show. When they wrote this episode, they had planned on a sixth season. I wonder what has been lost in the rewrites necessary to make it a finale? They could have at least made it a two hour finale, like Star Trek did for Voyager, DS9, and TNG. Oh well....

P.S. Excuse the nerdiness of this post, I have been a long time Scifi geek  

P.P.S. Just to prove my geekness, I finally received my Kindle yesterday, and my first book purchased was William Shatner's new novel.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Johnald...I too am a long time Sci-fi fan. I am also a Trekkie. I have all of the Star Trek USS Enterprise, etc. ornaments for my Christmas tree. This Christmas, my nephew got me the Communicator ornament. I was thrilled. It was hard growing up as the only Sci-fi fan in my family. They still look at me as though I have 3 heads.

I found that I also like Sanctuary. Probably because it stars Amanda Tapping. I have trouble staying with Battlestar Galactica. Too gritty. I like action-adventure with a touch of comedy thrown in.


----------



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea, Sanctuary is a good show. I just can't get used to Amanda with black hair. She's a better blonde. Love the accent though. 

I've got a feeling this new Stargate show is going to be bad. They said they want to attract a younger audience. Ladies and Gentlemen, here's Stargate 90210


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Johnald said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, here's Stargate 90210


NOO!!!!  LOL!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize that Stargate Atlantis was ending, I'm still waiting for last season to show up at netflix. I already purchased the complete set of Stargate and am working on getting the movies. Got the one that started it all.   Guess I'll wait for the complete set of Atlantis to come out and purchase that set too so I can actually sit down and watch it from beginning to end.

theresam.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Bluebell said:


> I found that I also like Sanctuary. Probably because it stars Amanda Tapping. I have trouble staying with Battlestar Galactica. Too gritty. I like action-adventure with a touch of comedy thrown in.


Ok where have I been Oh reading my kindle lol. I just saw a preview for Sanctuary and didn't know that Amanda Tapping was in that series. I really love her! Ok not the way I love Dean Anderson or Shepard (don't know his real name LOL).

theresam


----------



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea, Sanctuary will become the sanctuary for displaced Stargate fans! Well I DO LOVE Amanda. I've been emailing her to leave her husband for me, but all I get in reply are restraining orders.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Johnald said:


> Yea, Sanctuary will become the sanctuary for displaced Stargate fans! Well I DO LOVE Amanda. I've been emailing her to leave her husband for me, but all I get in reply are restraining orders.


You could join her website. Maybe that will give you better luck. 

http://www.amandatapping.com/


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I learn so much from you guys!  As big a fan as I am, I never miss an episode, I still didn't know that there was a new series coming out.  We'll have to watch this summer and meet back here to discuss it!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Johnald said:


> P.P.S. Just to prove my geekness, I finally received my Kindle yesterday, and my first book purchased was William Shatner's new novel.


Congratulations on your kindle! Lots of sci-fi books here! Enjoy!


----------

